# Ruined...



## bumkicho (Jan 30, 2017)

There is always the weather factor when shooting outdoor wedding. It was all set and ready to go, then down-pouring of the rain... 
This is one of those pictures I am sure I will not have another chance. During the reception, by this time everyone was soaking wet, I saw the bride on the ground, and I just ran over and took this picture. I didn't have time to think. I still look at this picture and try to think what I would have done differently... What would you have done differently?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2017)

reminds me of a creative writing class I had where the book only have a graphic image such as this one and we were required to write a story accordingly. Very dramatic image!


----------



## Donde (Jan 30, 2017)

Poor dear!


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great photo. If she had been a photographer may have been almost worth it for her lol.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraig (Jan 30, 2017)

> What would you have done differently?


Helped her up instead of taking her photograph.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 31, 2017)

SCraig said:


> > What would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> Helped her up instead of taking her photograph.



Taken the shot (and maybe a dozen more at different angles) and _THEN_ helped her up!


----------



## bumkicho (Jan 31, 2017)

SCraig said:


> > What would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> Helped her up instead of taking her photograph.


Ha! I suppose one could look at this photo and think that, but she didn't fall or slip. As her wedding photographer, it was my job to capture a moment like this, and I am glad I did because she still talks about this image as though it brings all the memories and emotions of that day back to her. I understand where you are coming from though.


----------



## theshafty (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it's a Great shot , it captures the essence of the moment, it's almost a trash the dress picture,  like every wedding I shoot, capturing the ups and downs of the day, regardless of the situation is paramount, it's a talk about moment for years to come [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 31, 2017)

SCraig said:


> > What would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> Helped her up instead of taking her photograph.


The groom is there for that, while the photographer has a job to do which is to take her photograph.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 31, 2017)

I would have either ran for dry land or barked at the boy assistant, "fetch me the golf umbrella!"

This is purely hypothetical as I don't do weddings, nor have a boy assistant.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 1, 2017)

A very moving picture, but it makes me think of a jilted bride...


----------



## chuasam (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow! I really like it.
And I rarely dish out compliments.
The only way it could (maybe) have been improved if she was looking up at you.


----------



## bumkicho (Feb 6, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Wow! I really like it.
> And I rarely dish out compliments.
> The only way it could (maybe) have been improved if she was looking up at you.


Yes, that would have made this image better. Thinking back, I think I could have taken a second or two to think. At that time, I just felt rushed to capture something. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 6, 2017)

Reminds me of some of the trash the dress images that I have seen. (Even if this wasn't on purpose)

I would agree with the others and say that if she would have only looked up at you would it have been better.


----------



## waday (Feb 6, 2017)

Gorgeous image!

Love it as is. Don't change a thing.


----------



## waday (Feb 6, 2017)

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## bumkicho (Feb 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Sorry but I gotta ask. If she didn't fall or slip, then a) She did it intentionally possibly following a little to much wine, or b) someone pushed her. Since you say this is the image she reminders, I'm leaning toward one highly intoxicated bride!



@smoke665, I said what I said to let viewers know that she wasn't hurt when I took this picture. I posted this image in order to discuss things pertained to photography. I hope we refrain ourselves from making presumptuous remark about a person in the picture.


----------



## bumkicho (Feb 6, 2017)

waday said:


> Gorgeous image!
> 
> Love it as is. Don't change a thing.



Thank you.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 7, 2017)

You said the bride keeps talking about this picture, so honestly, I would not have changed a thing. You caught a moment at her wedding by paying attention and grabbing the shot when you could. Maybe it would have been better to have her looking up, but then you may have lost that moment... I think it's a really great shot.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2017)

Okay folks, let's just concentrate on the image.  The circumstances of how/why it came to be are immaterial to us!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Okay folks, let's just concentrate on the image.  The circumstances of how/why it came to be are immaterial to us!


I disagree that the circumstances are immaterial, as it helps put context behind an image and I always enjoy reading how an image came to be. I would much rather see members encouraged to share these details rather than discouraged to do so.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Okay folks, let's just concentrate on the image.  The circumstances of how/why it came to be are immaterial to us!
> ...


Fair pont; I guess what I meant was, "Let's take the OP at his word and comment thusly!"


----------

